# Bus stations to Naco, Sonora



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anybody have information for bus stations around Nogales, Sonora that will take to Naco, Sonora? 

I'm located in San Luis Rio Colorado and the bus station will only go through Nogales and to Agua Prieta, but I need to go to Naco, in between. Anybody have some information in Nogales that can give me tip?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MrOctober430 said:


> Does anybody have information for bus stations around Nogales, Sonora that will take to Naco, Sonora?
> 
> I'm located in San Luis Rio Colorado and the bus station will only go through Nogales and to Agua Prieta, but I need to go to Naco, in between. Anybody have some information in Nogales that can give me tip?


Disclaimer: I have no specific experience with this particular location.
Are you going to Ejido Naco on the Carretera between Nogales and Agua Prieta or to Naco on the border. If the former you might ask if the bus will let you off on the carretera. Buses will commonly stop to let people off at spots of their choosing. If the latter, there is probably a combi (minivan) service from Agua Prieta. If it weren't so close to the border, you could probably bum a ride from the carretera into Naco as well, but I have never tried hitchhiking so close to the border and wouldn't want to recommend it without checking out the scene first.


----------

